# Synology NAS DS1511+ and 2 expansion chassis



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Just in case any one is interested, I finished setting up my new Synology Diskstation DS3611xs and am very pleased with it. All data and services transferred over.

I now have a DS1511+ and 2 expansion chassis to sell. I have them listed on ebay but if anyone here wants to contact me directly I can cut a better deal on each piece or on all 3 components as a package. All are in as new condition and work perfectly. The DS1511 has a 3GB memory upgrade installed.

Synology DS1511+ Diskstation 5-bay (Diskless) Scalable NAS with 3GB RAM Upgrade

Synology DX513 5 Bay Expansion Unit | eBay

Synology DX510 5 Bay Expansion Unit for Synology Diskstation | eBay


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

just wanted to say I use the 1512+ as my server and it is EXCELLENT, as I assume the 11 would be as well. High marks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Too slow. Would've loved to grab one of those expansion units.


----------



## walkerism (Aug 16, 2001)

Does anyone know how to save a file from IOS to synology directly like dropbox? Let's say there's a picture on Redditt that I want to save to my Synology drive directly, is that possible? I am so confused because they have so many apps.


----------

